# Turkey pot calls



## Grumpy (Apr 22, 2018)

Well I just finished making turkey pot call with new 6 hole drilling fixture I machined, and the hole spacing fixture worked great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 22, 2018)

Pictures, please! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 22, 2018)

Hey Chuck, you want picture of pot call or hole fixture and pot call.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Apr 22, 2018)

I would also like to see this!


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 22, 2018)

Steve422 said:


> Hey Chuck, you want picture of pot call or hole fixture and pot call.


DOH! BOTH!! ​

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 22, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> DOH! BOTH!! ​


Well here is pic of 2 pot calls one is ready for staining...ect, the other is already stained , need to add one more coat of poly. Also the fixture is the hole locator and drill guide. Holes can be made large as need be.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Ray D (Apr 22, 2018)

Very nice. Ceramic is one of my favorite playing surfaces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 22, 2018)

Ray D said:


> Very nice. Ceramic is one of my favorite playing surfaces.


Thank you Ray...I'm no expert at making calls, but I do enjoy it.


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 22, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> DOH! BOTH!! ​


I agree, I did ask stupid question,....hey I'm getting old, what can I say....lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 22, 2018)

Steve422 said:


> Hey Chuck, you want picture of pot call or hole fixture and pot call.


You posted what I wanted to see, the fixture! Thanks! Chuck


----------

